# Do you feel ashamed/ugly around pretty girls?



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

fgh


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, I feel the same way!
I feel like an ugly brute standing next to most women


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Yes big time! I hate it and it makes me not want to go out. I'm always comparing myself to them and it makes me feel hideous


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely. Sends me into self-hating overload.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah I feel so ashamed of myself, so I only leave the house when absolutely necessary. I quit uni and my job recently because I feel so repulsive. I feel ashamed and ugly yet I can't stop looking in the mirror and torturing myself.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

People say I'm pretty but compared to some of the girls around here (SF) I feel pretty ugly.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Yes, seeing pretty ladies always makes me rethink how I look, and then I get all bummed that I can't figure out how to look better.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I feel like they will find me ugly, and not want to date me.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I feel like they think I should hide in the forest and don't show my face in public because I disgust people.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I feel like they will find me ugly, and not want to date me.


I feel the same way.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

If I didn't have these scars from years and years of scratching and squeezing out pimples and zits I would probably feel a lot better but as of now when I'm in public I can only think 'everybody's skin is so smooth'. Talking to attractive women makes me feel really bad too and I'm often afraid that people will comment on my skin. (it has happened before and it's traumatizing. I pretend to shake it off but it actually hurt me a lot).
It probably doesn't look as horrid as I described above but my younger brother used to say I had a 'pimple beard' (before he got acne himself) and I'd say he was pretty spot-on.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, I feel like a degenerate when I pass pretty women.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel ashamed for not being as attractive as they are. And then I feel even more ashamed for being jealous of someone else's physical appearance. Basically, a big cycle of shame.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

As soon as a pretty girl comes near me I get really tensed up, and I start to feel like there is something messed up about my appearance. I also feel as if they are judging me more than other people do. I also immediately start to feel like a loser.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Why does standing next to an attractive person make you feel bad? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Insecure people are not immune to random bouts of insecurity. Your self-confidence is extremely low for you to be thinking this way. You are not in any way inferior or less of a person because the girls next to you are better looking (and who determines if they are better looking?)

I'll admit that being attractive in our society is a plus. Beautiful women and men are treated better. They model expensive clothes and sell an image of perfection. But each of us know that perfection doesn't exist, and it's created by advertisers and agencies to buy their products and chase an unattainable lifestyle. And we also forget that models spend three hours in makeup, taking hundreds of photographs that are shopped to remove blemishes, wrinkles and any indicators that the model is human, and have dedicated trainers and meal professionals to help them achieve their body. 

Why do you need approval from complete strangers? Surely you have other special qualities and talents that make you not only desirable to men, but that make you a wonderful PERSON. Your physical appearance is what you naturally maintain by eating a proper diet with moderate exercise, yoga and meditation. But your character is what defines who you are, and if you allow that low self-confidence to steal it, then you are doomed. What's the point of living if you are spending the majority of it worried about what the person next to you thinks of your appearance? 

All of us were given control over the direction of our lives, and how we spend our time today will determine how large the pile of regret will be in our final years.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not really around pretty girls but ones with specific features that I'm envious of that I lack such as large tits, butt, and big eyes. Also ones with flawless skin and cute noses.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

nah..define pretty
like someone above already said pretty and beautiful and ugly is perpective and such a wide range, beauty is in the eye of the beholder,
sometimes im jealous of girls with mature features...
I have a baby face and everything is round and short and so eww :/
but I dont feel ugly or ashamed around ''mature faced'' girls...
I feel ugly around everyone.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, I definitely feel ugly and undesirable when I see other pretty girls. Jealousy is a b-tch.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

yep


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes.
I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and stuff, but I CANT help feeling selfconsious around people my age.
Luckily most of the time I manage to ignore that feeling.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I feel ashamed, like they are all more feminine and desirable. I don't really feel resentful though, just inadequate.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I need to stop feeling this way. It isn't productive.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. I feel like crap because they have nice skin, nice hair, nice teeth. I don't have any of that and probably never will. What's worse is how they dress compared to how i dress. They wear clothes that look good, and I probably look like a bum. I don't want to be a pretty person, but being around them makes me feel inferior sometimes.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Absolutely. I know I don't even remotely compare to most girls my age. I have a ton of scars/redness on my face from acne (darn compulsive skin picking), and I try to wear concealer when I can to hide it but it always rubs off. Not trying to start a gender war deal, but I feel like a girl with bad skin who can't hide it is judged more harshly than a guy. I'm hardly feminine (I dress just t-shirt/jeans and that's it usually) and add in the awkwardness/SA, and I'm the ultimate male repellent. 

I think the worst thing for me when I'm around pretty girls is how I tend to instantly dislike them for being better than me. Such bitter jealousy. It's sickening...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. I feel ill never have a chance.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Ugh, sometimes it feels like every other woman I see is more attractive than me. It doesn't help that I'm the complete opposite of what's considered conventionally attractive in the society I live in.

:bah


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Silentious said:


> Yes, I feel the same way!
> I feel like an ugly brute standing next to most women





blc1 said:


> Yes, I feel ashamed, like they are all more feminine and desirable. I don't really feel resentful though, just inadequate.


Yep, I feel the same. I don't feel feminine around pretty girls. I feel inferior.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i am SO like this and i hate myself for it. after all we're all "different" and thus beautiful in our own way >>what a load of ********

i always find myself looking at other girls thinking how pretty they are and how ugly i am. this makes me depressed & the cycle repeats itself every time i go somewhere. i hate having low self esteem and i think i'd rather be conceited.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Pretty girls always seem like they have everything put together and that their lives are great. Like they have this vast knowledge of how to look good and therefore never appear ugly.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

Invisigirl said:


> Ugh, sometimes it feels like every other woman I see is more attractive than me. It doesn't help that I'm the complete opposite of what's considered conventionally attractive in the society I live in.
> 
> :bah


Me too I'm not conventional nor the ideal beauty but I'm trying to embrace my differences.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I feel ugly next to ugly people. I have this where It doesn't matter what you look like, I'll still feel there's something ''off'' about me.

I've often coined it as my radiance or some kind of weird vibes I must give off, I dunno if it's accurate though.


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

yep  But I try and be positive


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

no, just average ones, ugly and pretty like me average dont like me. its ok they're average looking jealous ppl


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

I feel ugly regardless of who i'm around. Being around pretty girls just makes it worse.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

yep

and around everybody else


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Yes big time! I hate it and it makes me not want to go out. I'm always comparing myself to them and it makes me feel hideous


Ditto. But if it makes you feel any better, I'd be jealous of you


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I try not to compare myself to others but I just generally feel ugly/ashamed around most people...


----------



## stellarfate (Aug 26, 2013)

Very much so. All this past emotional baggage crops up in my head. I remember all the insults, all the rejection and I feel like I'm the smallest thing in the world. I'm awkward and uncomfortable around everyone I know. But especially so with pretty girls. In my mind, they've already rejected and insulted me before I even make eye contact. It is painful being around pretty girls. A reminder of what I want so bad and can never have. Then I get mad at myself because I want them and I realize that if I didn't think they were attractive, I wouldn't even care and I am being just as shallow as most girls are to me, but there is nothing I can do to turn off my innate human desires. I hate this evolutionary biproduct we call shallowness. I hate it with every fiber of my soul. It was designed for one purpose...to make healthy babies and yet it is screwing with my life and the lives of many, many others. Scientists should isolate that part of us and get rid of it. Looks have absolutely nothing to do with how good of a romantic partner you'd be. Sex and love are two different things that compliment eachother and one should not be dependant on the other.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel like they don't consider me acceptable for anything let alone be near them and it really puts me down because all I want is to have someone to love but if they can't get past how I look, then what chance do I have of getting ahead with one of them.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

gusstaf said:


> I feel ashamed for not being as attractive as they are. And then I feel even more ashamed for being jealous of someone else's physical appearance. Basically, a big cycle of shame.


Yeah.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> As soon as a pretty girl comes near me I get really tensed up, and I start to feel like there is something messed up about my appearance. I also feel as if they are judging me more than other people do. I also immediately start to feel like a loser.


I found this summary to be quite accurate.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

no because I put effort into my looks


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I used to feel ugly around pretty girls, but now I just don't care. I am not ugly, I know I am not ugly even if I don't feel that way most of the time, I am average to cute, and I don't allow myself to feel threatened by phsyical appearances. I do usually feel a bit envious, but I don't allow that to color my interaction with them


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

More like jealous.
"Why do you look like that?Get out."
Then i look in the mirror, compare myself to them,even i know it is wrong and accept that i am what i am.Not tall,no blue eyes or dark hair.Just plain jane.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't necessarily feel ashamed, but I completely forget how to speak around pretty girls.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

i do yeah


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, because I can't see myself as pretty no matter what.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

No


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks are overrated anyways


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

ashamed? usually they treat me like **** sooo not really. indifference is the word.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Yep, I feel ashamed and awkward and overwhelmingly inferior around pretty girls.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

I used to until I realized...they don't care what I look like. And I don't care what they look like. It's all good.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

It's a always a mixed bag. I've been told I'm hot, have pretty eyes, blah blah blah... But when I go out to stores I usually walk around wondering if I'm looking awkward or dressed poorly. But I never think I'm ugly, I really don't care that much about that sort of thing. But then I look around and it seems like most people, even good looking women, don't even seem all too happy to be out. I just do my best to be friendly but also mind my own business.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, but I feel ugly most of the time anyway. But once I'm around any of my gorgeous acquaintances I feel even worse, and then I feel ridiculous because I let their appearances intimidate me so. I pretty much am that walking .gif of Wayne & Garth going "I'M NOT WORTHY!" when it comes to my appearance.

Though something funny did happen earlier: I was waiting for something and some weird, creepy guy who was pestering me to buy DVDs kept calling me "beautiful" to obviously get my attention. I nearly laughed in his face. Such a joke that is, especially with the state of my crappy skin.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I feel ugly all the time. I feel so hideous that I don't want to exist sometimes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I feel fat around pretty girls but not ugly.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Not in particular. Just around most people.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

YES. and when I look at them and try to pinpoint exactly _what_ makes them pretty, I don't know. sometimes I'll dress like someone I saw and then I see the same person and I feel even worse cause I don't look as good as them *and* I'm also trying to be someone else. even if the other girl is fatter than me (I'm not fat-shaming; it's just that I feel like I'm the only 21yo left who doesn't have a flat stomach) I still feel like if people were to choose, they'd choose her.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

blc1 said:


> Yes, I feel ashamed, like they are all more feminine and desirable. I don't really feel resentful though, just inadequate.


the feminine quality everyone else seems to have really kills me D:


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

I do. I think "good for them, I hope nobody assumes they're mean or dumb just because they're pretty because that's wrong". But I also think "why am I not dead yet?"


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel very inferior around pretty girls. I usually just envy them.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

makeup can do wonders


----------

